# 40" Nylon Spatula alternative



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Instead of paying a big box beekeeping store $50+ up for a spatula for your tanks, it looks like Atlanta Fixture has them for $15.55 each. No, I do not work for them, just trying to pass savings tips to others. 

http://www.atlantafixture.com/ItemDetail.aspx?ItemGuid=a095a839-0243-40e9-81be-7d01e1cba8b4

Unless anyone else can find them cheaper, I'm going to order one tomorrow.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to help other.

It's nice to know people care.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What kind of tank do you use a spatula on? I use a spatula to get the last of the honey out of my buckets, but I don't do the same w/ my bottling tanks. So what kind of tanks do you have?


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> What kind of tank do you use a spatula on? I use a spatula to get the last of the honey out of my buckets, but I don't do the same w/ my bottling tanks. So what kind of tanks do you have?


Sorry, I meant out of my extractor/large buckets.... not tanks. Long day yesterday.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do you get enough honey out of your extractor doing that to make doing so that worth while? I can see doing so w/ buckets, since I just did so w/ 8 buckets in the last 4 hours. But I don't see the walls of an extractor holding that much honey. Just curious.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Mark... My, Kelly 9 frame radial extractor , has a raised bottom toward the center, and, there is perhaps a quart of honey left in this void unless I tip the extractor. I will not unbuckle the extractor, (bolted to the floor) for a quart of honey, but, when lots of folks who come here to extract their honey, they want every last drop, and, a spatula is better than unbuckling the extractor and tipping it toward the gate.

Not sure why Angel wants the long handle spatula.

cchoganjr


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I just took a Walmart spatula and taped it to a dowel............


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> But I don't see the walls of an extractor holding that much honey.


Mark, it's not the walls that hold the honey, it's the bottom of the extractor. Using the spatula to move it all towards and out the gate, I get about another quart.......


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Correct, the bottom is concave/convex in shape and around the rim I can get down in there with a regular spatula, but with 40" I don't get honey all over me.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I use the same spatula for my Dadant 20 frame extractor and find it comes in very handy.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Shipping is $2.00 more than the spatula for me.
I will stick with home rigged for now.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Mark... My, Kelly 9 frame radial extractor , has a raised bottom toward the center, and, there is perhaps a quart of honey left in this void unless I tip the extractor. I will not unbuckle the extractor, (bolted to the floor) for a quart of honey, but, when lots of folks who come here to extract their honey, they want every last drop, and, a spatula is better than unbuckling the extractor and tipping it toward the gate.
> 
> Not sure why Angel wants the long handle spatula.
> 
> cchoganjr


That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

snl said:


> I just took a Walmart spatula and taped it to a dowel............


snl... That's what I did. I taped a large spatula to a clean broom stick.

cchoganjr


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Seriously folks, there is only one place to get a good spatula:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XbCWmY0eqY


----------



## ByGonzah (Feb 4, 2012)

loggermike said:


> Seriously folks, there is only one place to get a good spatula:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XbCWmY0eqY


Outstanding.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>. I will not unbuckle the extractor, (bolted to the floor) for a quart of honey, but, when lots of folks who come here to extract their honey, they want every last drop,

I also extract a lot of small crops each year and want to drain things quickly. My spinner is easy to push the honey through with a scrapper, but for the extractor I needed one of my brilliant inventions. The stand is bolted to the floor but has hinged floor the extractor is bolted to. Two toolbox type clamps hold down the end opposite the hinge. We just open the clamps, tip up the extractor and put a 4X4 under the board it is bolted too. Once again, I give this invention to the beekeeping world with no patents or copyrights, just from the generosity of my heart. You can see the piano hinge in this picture:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The AtlantaFixture add showed up on the top of my Beesource page as a targeted add as soon as I looked at the site in post #1.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

odfrank said:


> Once again, I give this invention to the beekeeping world with no patents or copyrights, just from the generosity of my heart. You can see the piano hinge in this picture:


You better start emptying that sump tank soon, before it overflows. I hope there is an exit pipe w/ a pump attached to it.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

odfrank said:


> >. ,, just from the generosity of my heart. You can see the piano hinge in this picture:


Very good idea odfrank. You have a big heart. 

I only have a half dozen or so that uses the honey house so, I just use the spatula to funnel the honey toward the gate.

cchoganjr


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>I hope there is an exit pipe w/ a pump attached to it.

Yes there is, you can see the gate valve and a bit of the pump to the right of the tank. That is honey on top of two stainless screens. This is a 1950's? setup that works well enough on unheated honey, that I got in 1976. It actually belongs to another beekeeper who fell off the end of the earth in the mid 1980's. 
Herb Fields, where are you?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Here is the extractor tilted for draining. We add the pipe for little batches that we want to skip the filter box and pump, and go into buckets.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

odfrank said:


> >. I will not unbuckle the extractor, (bolted to the floor) for a quart of honey, but, when lots of folks who come here to extract their honey, they want every last drop,
> 
> I also extract a lot of small crops each year and want to drain things quickly. My spinner is easy to push the honey through with a scrapper, but for the extractor I needed one of my brilliant inventions. The stand is bolted to the floor but has hinged floor the extractor is bolted to. Two toolbox type clamps hold down the end opposite the hinge. We just open the clamps, tip up the extractor and put a 4X4 under the board it is bolted too. Once again, I give this invention to the beekeeping world with no patents or copyrights, just from the generosity of my heart. You can see the piano hinge in this picture:


Thank you.


----------

